# Whelping box for German Shepherd 2 weeks left!



## Twink90 (Dec 21, 2013)

Trinity is at day 50 so 14 more days before we meet pups! So excited & scared but mostly nervous. This is our first litter ever as I've always spay-neuter everything. 
After many titles, hips, elbows & DM testing we bred. What do you guys think of our whelping box?







It's 4x4 with 2ft walls. The front has a door cut out that's only 12 inches tall so she can come & go. 








Here is both dogs pedigree if your curious
https://www.pedigreedatabase.com/breeding.result?father=1343183&mother=2048339

I also made her a Facebook page that will have tons of pictures & videos!
https://m.facebook.com/profile.php?id=367093636771460


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh so exciting!!!  can't wait to see the pups! I've been wanting a GSD but my parents won't let me get another dog lol!

I know nothing of how the box should be, but it looks nice and cozy  lol!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Aw, exciting! I used to breed them and train them for personal protection way back when. I miss mine a lot sometimes.
You might have pups sooner than you think too, mine, no matter the breed always seem to whelp on day 60, day 62 at the max. 
The box looks good! I've never used one though :lol:

Can't wait to see the pups!


----------



## Twink90 (Dec 21, 2013)

I do protection with Trinity. We are training for our IPO1 in Schutzhund. We plan to go to trial next year! That's why we bred now as we will be training hard once weather breaks! She is 2 1/2 has her BN RN CGC & BH titles.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Only added suggestion is some people have a sort of "lip" so that the pups can roll and avoid being laid on, but it looks fantastic.


----------

